
Libretto – Vagrant as a Go Library, Supports AWS, Openstack, VSphere, etc - zquestz
https://github.com/apcera/libretto
======
preetbhinder
I'm one of the developers who worked on Libretto. A couple of things we could
use help with if somebody wants to jump on this:

* Google Compute Engine support (Difficulty: moderate) [https://github.com/apcera/libretto/issues/13](https://github.com/apcera/libretto/issues/13)

* Virtualbox headless (Difficulty: easy) [https://github.com/apcera/libretto/issues/17](https://github.com/apcera/libretto/issues/17)

* vCloud Air support (Difficulty: moderate) [https://github.com/apcera/libretto/issues/18](https://github.com/apcera/libretto/issues/18)

* More unit tests

Suggestions/comments/feedback are welcome!

------
zquestz
Just so people know, the team that developed Libretto is here and happy to
answer any questions you might have on the project. =)

------
cpk55
Way to go

